

Ask HN: How do you market to your friends and family. - arjunmenon

Lately something is bothering me about marketing. The idea to sell something to the people is very different than selling them to your closest groups-family, friends, colleagues.<p>That is one of the easiest way to begin. But the approach of targeting the right side of the brain-emotions, seems rather absurd to me. And neither will talking about the specs can move or interest them, you will most of the time try to defend urself. It may be my inhibitions but think of this way. How can you influence your closest group, which take you lightly or with ease.<p>More specifically, if I create an amplifier(or a cloud storage app, anything), with great specs, great sound, great design, cheap cost. I will be talking to them in terms of specs(and all the time defending myself, for eg, from Bose or Libratone) and not in an Apple-ish way. If you understand what i mean. how will you do it, if you are in my position.
======
shankysingh
IMHO, if you have build something thats solves pain-point for someone. Sales
should be relatively easy to that specific group, though it might not
necessarily be your family.

So the answer will be dependent on if you making an "amp" or "cloud storage".

